# Material Safety Data Sheets for Modeling Materials



## Crimea_River (Nov 12, 2014)

I've often wondered about the nature of the various products I use when modelling and have thought about obtaining Material Safety Data Sheets (often known as MSDS's) for them. I've never gone to that step yet until today, when I accidentally stumbled across this site that seems like a handy reference.

Sharing for those interested and who can't read the Japanese on all the Tamiya products.....

Material Safety Data Sheets - MSDS - Stanbridges Hobby Shop

The one I worry about the most though, Tamiya Extra Thin cement, has a pretty useless sheet.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the link Andy...Bookmarked.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 13, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> ...The one I worry about the most though, Tamiya Extra Thin cement, has a pretty useless sheet.


Not much to it, active ingredients in Tamiya's cement are acetone and butyl acetate. Either one can be found in a generic MSD sheet.


----------

